# Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance



## welsfischen (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle Boardies,
erstmal ein gesundes neues Jahr.
Ich habe letzte Woche mein Boot in Schaprode aus dem Eis geholt und musste leider feststellen das dabei irgendwie der Echolotgeber abgebrochen ist. #q
Der Geber HST-DFSBL DUAL ist von einem Lowrance LCX 25c, Geber scheint aus Hartkunststoff zu sein ??? Die Bruchstelle befindet sich genau unter dem Auge, wo die Schraube durchkommt. Nun ist mir der Gedanke gekommen den Geber zu kleben. Ist dies überhaupt möglich ??? Kennt jemand einen Kleber der für solche Zwecke geeignet ist. ?? Der Kleber muss natürlich auch Salzwasser beständig sein.
Vielleicht hatte jemand einmal das selbe Problem und kann weiter helfen???


P.S. Immer dicke Fische #h


----------



## QS-580 "Mia" (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Moin, 
blöde Sache.  :v
Ich persönlich glaube eher nicht, dass man den Geber dauerhaft kleben kann (starke Beanspruchung in Gleitfahrt, Temperaturdifferenzen, Wasser,..). 
Ich würde den Geber entweder 
im Boot einbauen (gibt einige Tipps hier im Forum),
oder "mechanisch" befestigen, z. B. mit einer Schelle.... (sofern das keine Beeinträchtigung zur Folge hat. 
Unterm Strich macht wohl der bitter teure Neukauf am meisten Sinn ?! 
Hat denn der Außenborder das Eis gut überstanden?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Moin!

Mein Ersatzgeber ist auch geklebt aber er ist halt nur Ersatz und wird für die portable Nutzung im Urlaub benötigt. Ich habe da die selben bedenken wie Christian und kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das die Klebestelle der Belastung dauerhaft stand hält.


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Hei Sportsfreund:g
Is wirklich Pech,aber ich denke schon , daß sich das kleben lässt . Sieh mal unter C&W Verbundstoffe nach.Da ist bestimmt was dabei.
#6Uwe
Hab gerade nochmal versucht die zu finden-heißen die jetzt anders ? Die Modell- und/oder Formenbauer unter Euch müßten sie kennen?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Wie wär es mit einem neuen Geber??? Hält immernoch am Besten würde ich meinen, bei 3,2,1 werden ab und an schonmal welche verscherbelt (neue).

Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Wenn du ein GFk Boot hast, laminier das Ding ein. Ist eigentlich sowieso besser


----------



## angler10 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Hi,
ich würde mal sagen probiers mal mit epoxyd harz und eventuell noch bisl glasfasergewebe drum herum laminieren und dan zu schutz noch lackieren.
oder eventuell gleich ne halterung aus edelstahl bauen 
#h


----------



## Dirk30 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Hallo,

ich kann diesen Kleber nur empfehlen. Da ich auch mal jahrelang Flugmodellbau betrieben hatte, habe ich fast jeden Kleber schon ausprobiert. 
Epoxdharz mit Härter ist für Kunststoff meiner Meinung nicht so empfehlenswert. Es hält zwar ein wenig, aber nach kürzester Zeit löst es sich wieder.
Mit dem Pattex waren für meine Zwecke in Sachen Kunststoff das allerbeste Ergebnis.


----------



## welsfischen (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Danke für die Antworten,
werde es mal mit kleben versuchen, mit Pattex Stabilit Express, gibt ja heute schon sehr gute Powerkleber. Einlaminieren geht nicht, es ist ein Aluboot !!! Sonnst bleibt nur ein neuer Geber.

Dem Außenborder ist zum Glück nichts passiert.


P.S. Immer dicke Fische.


----------



## boot (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Hi mache es mit Epoxyd Harz damit habe ich meinen Geber auch hinbekommen, und das ist schon 1 Jahr her.
Als Verbundgewebe habe ich T-shirtstoff benutzt.


----------



## QS-580 "Mia" (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Also T-Shirt Stoff würde ich jetzt mal nur empfehlen, wenn es sich um 100% Kunstfasern, also quasi ne Angelschnur  handelt. Sofern da z.B. Baumwolle, wenn auch nur als "Spurenelemente", vorkommt, ist Gammel vorprogrammiert. Und Gammel bedeutet > keine Festigkeit > und das bedeutet > Ausgangssituation = kaputt... :m


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Servus.
Kannst mal ein Foto machen von den Beiden teilen und wos abgebrochen ist. Vieleicht kann mans anders reparieren mal schauen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Hi,
ich glaube nicht das kleben dauerhaft funktioniert , auf den Geber wird ja doch allerhand Druck ausgeübt.
Ich würde es mit Kabelbindern versuchen , zusätzliches Loch bohren und mit dem Rest befestigen.
Wie kam es überhaupt zu dem Bruch ?
Der Geber an meinem Cuda gibt nach wenn man z.B. ein Stück Treibgut abbekommt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kegelfisch (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abgebrochener Echolotgeber Lowrance*

Hei ,Ich noch mal 
Die Firma heißt R & G Faserverbundwerkstoffe GmbH (www.r-g.de) . Da ist sicher was brauchbares dabei .
Uwe


----------

